# 3 x 500ml bottles of Iron Awe, Shampoo and Evolution wheel cleaner @ £20 inc UK del?



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Just trying to work out the logistics of this deal but basically would like to offer you the chance to try our Iron Awe, Evolution and Shampoo's in the 500ml sizes for £20 inc UK delivery!










If you can express interest on this thread, in the form of a numbered list I'll ask those interested to Paypal me inc username, real name and address and go from there. Please dont sent any payments or info just yet in case there is not enough interest to make it a go-er.
Will leave the topic open until Sunday night so I can process and chase payments on the Bank Holiday Monday and pack orders ready to go Tuesday 1st thing

Shampoo info

Evolution info

Iron Awe info

Best wishes

Tim

Please start a list on list on the Envy Valeting section and not below this post thanks.....


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

If it is £20 for the three, then I'm in. Have you posted this on 350z-uk Tim?


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm on the other thread , but I want it !


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

downhuman said:


> If it is £20 for the three, then I'm in. Have you posted this on 350z-uk Tim?


No mate, going to get this one out of the way as a tester then will roll it out to other forums I sponsor.
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks a good offer for folks looking to test stuff out.


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

I also want to be involved in this deal if possible

Gordon


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Added you to the other list, many thanks Gordon.


----------



## rover220 (Dec 24, 2006)

i would also like to be involved.

mike


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

I would be interested in this offer, if its still running . Please let me know thank you


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

rover220 said:


> i would also like to be involved.
> 
> mike





Simply Clean said:


> I would be interested in this offer, if its still running . Please let me know thank you


OK guys, when I have the new bottles I'll let you know OK?
Cheers
Tim


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Is this for all three or a choice of one of the three?


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Princy said:


> Is this for all three or a choice of one of the three?


It's for all three, bargain!


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Count me in when they're available then please


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm in please, thanks!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Would you put me on your list please, I'm just looking for "the other" thread.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

im in!!!


----------



## Renclio (Oct 30, 2008)

im also in on this when some become available.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

*Run 2 now live*

RUN 2 IN PROGRESS

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Received, thanks Tim


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Also received thanks Tim


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thank you Tim, all arrived in perfect shape.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Got mine this morning Tim, thanks again for the offer:thumb:


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Cheers Tim, everything arrived safe and sound (including the sweeties). Thanks for the offer. Denz


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Nothing here for me yet so hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Shinyvec said:


> Nothing here for me yet so hopefully tomorrow


I have the fingers crossed. Keep me posted as they were all sent at the same time (Bar the last one) and others are turning up.
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday , so thanks Tim :thumb:

Bring on your next deal :lol:


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

Arrived yesterday, many thanks tim!


----------



## Cngarrod (May 3, 2011)

Nothing yet and we fly out shortly to go on hols...

Hopefully there will be a card through the door when i get back!

Cg


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Cngarrod said:


> Nothing yet and we fly out shortly to go on hols...
> 
> Hopefully there will be a card through the door when i get back!
> 
> Cg


Shinyvec had this too, slow delivery for some reason but came Saturday. All were posted at the same time??
Please keep me in the loop and let me know when they arrive. Have a good hol whenever you do go.
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine arrived today Tim, thanks :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Princy said:


> Mine arrived today Tim, thanks :thumb:


You are most welcome, thankyou for the support.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Three bottles arrived first post this morning, many thanks!!:thumb:


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Used the shampoo and alloy cleaner today amazing products

Gordon


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Did I miss the ball on this one or is it still available in some way?? Cheers


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

jamiepollock643 said:


> Did I miss the ball on this one or is it still available in some way?? Cheers


Same here.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

jamiepollock643 said:


> Did I miss the ball on this one or is it still available in some way?? Cheers


In theory its over but still plenty of product on the shelf!
Please paypal me £20 to [email protected] with forum name, and real name and address and I'll get a set shipped to you.
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Focusaddict said:


> Same here.


As above :thumb:


----------

